# Freeze a comin



## dave17a (Oct 18, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 18, 2013






Pulledem all up. Jalepanoes.Bannana and bells Gonna freeze some and smoke some. Possibly red bananas.Gonna smoke some of the red bannana peppers along with a few gren peppers. Should be fine right?. Never stop experimenting.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice peppers. I didn't plant any this year. Just tomatoes. I made pickled jalapeños last year. They were great. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## dave17a (Oct 19, 2013)

Did some candied jalapenos. Wil  try in a couple of weeks. Supposed to set for a month.


----------

